# Goat got into chicken grain



## AbelRdFarm (Feb 19, 2013)

I all, my little boer buck (65lbs) got into chicken grain yesterday around noon he ate quite a bit, filed himself and then went back to browsing. Hubby forgot to secure coop while I was at work..... Anyway he seems good, has diarrhea but has been eating hay and browsing. I don't think he is bloating, rubbed his belly a few times today and he burped and the left isn't larger than the right .he is pretty fat anyway but doesn't look larger than normal. Just wondering when I can stop worrying that something is going to happen. Is he out of the woods it's been almost 30 hrs?
Thank you


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It has been long enough, if he is still OK, after this much time, he should be OK now. 

Did you give him anything to counter act the over eating of the chicken feed after you found that?


----------



## AbelRdFarm (Feb 19, 2013)

I gave him baking soda.... Thanks for responding


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

And some probios wouldnt hurt to get his gut prepped to be back in order (ours got into the sweet feed and one was pretty sick for a week)-- Vet said to give TUMs as well twice daily for 3 days, but you already gave the baking soda.... and vit B for his gut....
She said with chicken feed she was worried about the concentrated Copper levels, which I had not thought about -- a goat eats alot more than a chicken so ends up with a much higher Copper load....


----------

